# How to start a Waaagh



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

I have just finished a forgeworld model and wanted a bit of back-story to it, so for the first time I did. Have a read and let me knew what you think remembering it’s my first attempt and orks are not the easiest of races to write about.
As soon as I have uploaded a picture I will attach it to the thread.
Thanks for reading


---------------------------------------------------------------------


How to start a Waaagh


Tintoof’s last memories were that he had just fired his kustom mega blaster at a truck full of blood axe boyz. He was a mek with the Deathskulls clan and new that ork war engines was always better than ‘send more boyz in better cammo’ mentality of the Blood Axes. He had hit the truck square on and yes he was really pleased with him self but, ah that was it, it had swerved and rolled right at him, bugger. That was the last he could remember.
It was dark and he couldn’t move his legs, his first though was he was trapped and that made him angry. With a roar from the depths of this being, he lashed out, he wanted to free himself and fight, fight anything he just wanted to take his frustration out on someone or something.
He was in drum with what felt like leavers, taps and assortment of gubbins around him (some slightly damaged now). “Calm down yer little git,” came a familiar voice from out side “ I’ll av power up as soon as I has attached these watzits.” It was Big Mek Skabgor. Tintoof had a lot of respect for Skabgor because firstly he was twice the size of him and second he made some good war engines.
Tintoof was confused he new he couldn’t be in a Deff Dread as the cockpit was to large and too small for a stompa control seat. He knew Skargor has been saving stuff for his “Speshal project” but had never been privy to any other information.
There was a whine from behind and panel-by-panel lights came on. For the first time he could see where he was, he had pipes and rods coming out of his lower torso, spine and head. Anything other than an ork would have gone into shock but Tintoof was simply excited, he knew that Skabgor made some seriously stompy war engines and was eager to find out what he was in and see what damage he could do. Those humies and if they didn’t do what they were told those Blood Axes needed a good thumping.
Suddenly the hatch above him opened and the face of Skabgor appeared “ere press dat,” pointing to a larger than needed button. He press it and quite rapidly he started to rise “it wuz gona be a jecter seat but youz got no legs so wot wud be da point. This way yu can rise and shoot da enemy,” Skabgor chuckled.
Tintoof looked around and could see what he was in, an evil grin appeared on his face in anticipation of the damage he could do. He was in a Mega Dred larger than a Deff dread and more heavily armed, in Tintoof’s words “Stompy.” It was armed with two big shootas at the hips a massive claw and an equally massive killkannon. It was also painted blue for the clan colours but only in a few areas because for some reason blue was hard to find on this planet.
“Dis is my master piece Tintoof. Don’t smash it, smash other stuff with it,” grinned Skargor swelling with pride. It was the pride of the clans army, yes there were stompas, tanks and bigger stuff around but this Mega Dred was the technical pinnacle so far. 
Tintoof lowered himself back into the body of the Mega Dred and being a mek had a good idea how these things worked. So with a few levers pulled and taps turned the mega dread rose to full height. With a desire to walk the great engine moved forward. Tintoof couldn’t see directly outside but he could see in his minds eye all around him, as a direct picture feed was being inputted directly into his brain.
As he moved he could see his Warboss roaring and cheering him along, it fill him with pride and even more desire to start stompin stuff. He took the war engine out of the mek shed to the crowds outside to show the clan and whip up some orky enthusiasm that normally ended with a good fight.
As he walked he saw a barrel with a blood axe symbol on towards the entrance of the camp. Tintoof’s first thought was that the treacherous sumbags the Blood Axes have finally paid tribute to the Deathskulls so walked over to investigate.
A red symbol started to flash around the barrel in his minds eye, a warning from the Humie mek gubbins that they looted for the visual interface but Tintoof had no idea what it was and carried on even more curious.
As he got close to the barrel he found it was no more than a big barrel of yellow paint, “wat wud we do with yella paint, we gots loads already its blue we need,” grumbled Tintoof.
It was then that Tintoof realised what was happening and it happened. A small explosion from the barrel and a moment later the sound of dripping paint down the outside of the pride of the Deathskulls.
With a Roar of intense anger Tintoof rose out of the mega dread only to see a small group of Blood Axe scum rolling around hooting with laughter. All around him there were Deathskulls running towards him roaring with anger and hate because the Blood Axes had defiled their new war engine, then over the din the Warboss roared “WWAAAAAGGGHHHHHHHHHH!”


----------



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

as promised Tintoof's ride











http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesteelclaw/4444922155/


----------

